

Soccer, Made in America - sssilver
http://online.wsj.com/articles/with-his-eye-on-the-world-cup-soccer-coach-jurgen-klinsmann-overhauls-team-usa-1401899734

======
trumbitta2
I found quite amusing how the american journalist urges into explaining what a
penalty area, a corner kick, the stoppage time, and other soccer-related
things are.

Journalists in Italy don't explain baseball-related things when writing about
baseball.

Just saying.

